# Ugl and gmp steroids production!



## WFC2010 (Jun 9, 2010)

lets post all videos,pics here! i fined it!
can somebody post own lab pics?

UGL

YouTube - Underground Steroid Labs, UGL

GMP

YouTube - Anabolic steroids Injection manufacturing by ASIAPHARMA


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jun 9, 2010)

one of the many reasons I am such a germ freak with this stuff.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, those are dumps, but I believe those are also believe those labs were busts in asian countries and one of them, the one with the sinks was an axio lab!


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jun 10, 2010)

axio? yeah fuck.......

Just goes to show you gotta make sure you look.


----------



## WFC2010 (Jun 10, 2010)

but is it true Axio = syntrop = genxxl ? so all same oils=quality ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> A person could get an abscess while using pharmaceutical gear if they forget to swab the stopper or injection site. Most people i know use UGL and no one has ever been sick.


 
you're not seeing the big picture here Gears. . .  if you use W-P approved gears like WFC2010 and his homosexual friends, there is no chance of your gears being mixed in a filthy kitchen sink.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 10, 2010)

Dear TheCapt'n, you are really a nice guy! Thanks


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2010)

that's what Mrs World-Pharma said too


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> A person could get an abscess while using pharmaceutical gear if they forget to swab the stopper or injection site. Most people i know use UGL and no one has ever been sick.



true, and even if you do use a sterile technique you can still get an infection.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 10, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> that's what Mrs World-Pharma said too



You never ever fucking let us down.  Good on you, Skipper.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 10, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> you're not seeing the big picture here Gears. . . if you use W-P approved gears like WFC2010 and his homosexual friends, there is no chance of your gears being mixed in a filthy kitchen sink.


 
GYCH.....nothing like WWE approved gears..


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 10, 2010)

Prince said:


> true, and even if you do use a sterile technique you can still get an infection.


This is fact it happens in hospitals every day. That still doesn't change the fact that no one wants gear mixed in a toilet.


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so close to making my own Gears on a fag ass table in my room, pay some jew to set up a website, and charge all you kneegrows top dollar lol

But Richard will get all his Gear FREE!


----------



## WFC2010 (Jun 17, 2010)

bump

true, and even if you do use a sterile technique you can still get an infection.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Jun 17, 2010)

Saney said:


> I'm so close to making my own Gears on a fag ass table in my room, pay some jew to set up a website, and charge all you kneegrows top dollar lol
> 
> But Richard will get all his Gear FREE!





Sounds like a typical setup.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 17, 2010)

Is this the once a month bash everyone but WP thread?


----------



## Saney (Jun 17, 2010)

richard gears said:


> products should speak for themselves. Word of mouth is great, but it depends whos mouth said words came from.



bump!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 17, 2010)

Saney said:


> I'm so close to making my own Gears on a fag ass table in my room, pay some jew to set up a website, and charge all you kneegrows top dollar lol
> 
> But Richard will get all his Gear FREE!


 
You need FDA,IBF,WWE WHO, NON-APPROVED GEAR..


----------



## Doublewide (Jul 11, 2010)

its so interesting that all these so called videos and lab results are posted from other suppliers... not just general public.. instead of wasting there time coming up with this shit why not just put out good products and focus on customer service.


----------



## WFC2010 (Jul 12, 2010)

i want to see one day axio or syntrop home production.
just to see how its work gear...


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 12, 2010)

is there any production vids of axio? I know asia pharm does, well its meant to be them anyway.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 12, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> its so interesting that all these so called videos and lab results are posted from other suppliers... not just general public.. instead of wasting there time coming up with this shit why not just put out good products and focus on customer service.



Dont pay any attention to WFC.  He is a member here, and "OBVIOUSLY" not affiliated with WP in any way shape or form.


----------



## unclem (Jul 12, 2010)

^^^you said jmorr, good post brother. maybe some help about bbing would be nice, but...............


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 12, 2010)

We hear soon we will be able to see also British Dragon GMP production,you can already now see BD gmp factory on site British Dragon Pharmaceuticals - Home


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> its so interesting that all these so called videos and lab results are posted from other suppliers... not just general public.. instead of wasting there time coming up with this shit why not just put out good products and focus on customer service.






BUMP!


----------



## WFC2010 (Jul 13, 2010)

some ugls pics.

axio aka syntrop,eurocem,diamand pharma,tigerblod,etc will NEVER show how they make gear in garage or home.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 13, 2010)

Everyone knows you are a WP cockpuppet.  Stop bashing other sponsors.  You dont see Napsrep or Doublewide in here bashing WP do you?  Has anyone seen UncleZ talking shit?  How about Mex?  Nope.  They all respect, if not each other, then the business they are in.  You are only making yourself look more like an unprofessional goon than you already have.  You are driving away your customers, well those that remain after seeing your prices.  Let the products speak for themselves, and have some respect for the board, the community, and it's other sponsors.


----------



## Mason1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Yes, those are dumps, but I believe those are also believe those labs were busts in asian countries and one of them, the one with the sinks was an axio lab!




This is a complete fabricated out right lie and I would expect more from a so called moderator of a respected site.

I run a lot of the show for Genxxlgear AX/Syntrop and will put my money where my mouth is. I will put up any of our products against any other ugl out there and it will be just as good or better. 

Check out my reputation on other sites I am on.
If you already know me you will see I give away more product for free in
a week then most other suppliers sell in a month and that is no BS. I am
prepared to have my rep's do it here as well. So stay tuned.

Mason


----------



## Mason1 (Jul 13, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> some ugls pics.
> 
> axio aka syntrop,eurocem,diamand pharma,tigerblod,etc will NEVER show how they make gear in garage or home.




Lol we have tool box.
It's amazing that you were the only UGL to get a real GMP license for products that are not approved for human consumption like tren and eq? AXIO/Syntrop adhear to GMP manufacturing practices yes we have the ability to test all raw's for purity before products are produced, we have the ability to test after produced and have turned a frown upside down in the last 2 24 months by investing major amounts of $$ abd time into our service and product. 

You will never see us bash another lab or ugl as we do not need to do that to get customers our products and business ethics speak for themselves. It's quite obvious that yours do not so you feel the need to fabricate bull shit lies in order to drum up a sale or 2 from an uneducated consumer.

We will win the the over all minds of the customers on this site and the
beauty of it is they will not even have to spend a $$ out of their own pocket.

Good Luck
Mason


----------



## Liquid_c (Jul 13, 2010)

I edited my post as I was in a bad mood when I wrote it.  I will post it again if I need to, however I don't like lowering myself to that level.


----------



## Saney (Jul 13, 2010)

WP and WFC have awaken the Giants lol


----------



## Livingsteel (Jul 13, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Yes, those are dumps, but I believe those are also believe those labs were busts in asian countries and one of them, the one with the sinks was an axio lab!



Axio Labs is not in Asia (Never has been) - LOL, and never have Bust either.  But, good try!


----------



## Doublewide (Jul 13, 2010)

I suppose we could google steroid pics and post them and label them as World Pharma or Naps etc...  but instead we just focus on our own products and making our customers happy.

WFC when you post all these lame pictures do you really think all thhese members just automatically believe that these are in fact every pic of yoru competitors opertation being busted? sigh so silly


----------



## Liquid_c (Jul 13, 2010)

Saney said:


> WP and WFC have awaken the Giants lol


 

Lol, no giant here.  I'm just a regular guy that uses Pharm grade "usually norma test" when I can, and Syntrop Axio for all the rest.  I like to bodybuild and powerlift and have been doing it for a while.  I have used just about ever product out there over the years and simply found Genxxl for quality of proudct/service/price/safety to be the best.  Remember genxxl is one of the few sites to use SSL security.  When the unfair laws are removed and regular people get the right to enhance their bodies without being harassed or worried about jail then it won't be needed.  But untill that day, it is nice to have.


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 13, 2010)

Funny, the new BD line is said to be sub-par to the new Syntrop and Axio products after they recently got their shit together. Do a simple google search of Axio vs British Dragon and read pages and pages of testimonials on how much smoother and potent AX/Syn is then BD. Ive used both, and I have to agree, along with many others who have used both.

But I mean, who can compete with your FDA ( Not US FDA, but Thai FDA which im sure is 100% Legit) and GMP products that you charge an arm and 3 toes for 

Why dont you stop bashing another company ( which you shouldn't compare yourself to ) and work on your own company. You guys get shit on enough on all over the ProM forums, maybe you should take some of that as positive criticism and go from there.



WFC2010 said:


> some ugls pics.
> 
> axio aka syntrop,eurocem,diamand pharma,tigerblod,etc will NEVER show how they make gear in garage or home.


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2010)

IP CHINA best roids around.


----------



## Livingsteel (Jul 13, 2010)

ROID said:


> IP CHINA best roids around.



If say so... LOL   They the BD too riding their coat tails of the old BD in hope to sell their junk.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 13, 2010)

Enough guys........ and sponsors. I haved warned everyone that there is a no bashing policy on this board. This is fucking rediculous. If you have nothing positive to say, don't say anything.


----------

